# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  Công nghệ Turbo Boost của Intel

## xuxulinh0993

Công nghệ Turbo Boost của Intel
Ở phân khúc BXL dành cho máy tính để bàn và MTXT, Core i7 hiện là BXL cao cấp nhất của Intel, kế đến là Core i5 và i3. Ở dòng sản phẩm Core, Intel đã bổ sung các tính năng đáng giá có thể nhắc đến như Siêu phân luồng (Hyper Threading), nhân đồ họa tích hợp bên trong CPU (Core i5, Core i3) và đặc biệt là Turbo Boost. Vậy thì tính năng này hoạt động như thế nào ?



Core i7 720QM tốc độ 1,6GHz nhưng có thể tự nâng lên tối đa đến 2,8GHz

Theo Intel, khi bán ra sản phẩm thì nhà sản xuất thường có xu hướng kèm tặng phẩm khuyến mãi. Với Intel, họ khuyến mãi cho sản phẩm của mình bằng công nghệ bên trong CPU, và đó là Turbo Boost. Với một bộ phận người dùng máy tính (đa số là máy bàn) rất thích việc ép xung CPU, tuy nhiên việc này rất nguy hiểm nếu thực hiện sai qui cách hoặc còn ít kinh nghiệm, vì vậy dĩ nhiên nhà sản xuất không hề khuyến khích ép xung. Thay vào đó, Intel đã phát triển công nghệ tự động ép xung CPU mang tên Turbo Boost cho các sản phẩm Core i3/5/7.

Turbo Boost được điều khiển hoàn toàn tự động bởi bios máy tính và chipset trên bo mạch chủ do đó có thể nói nó an toàn tuyệt đối. CPU sẽ tự động thay đổi xung nhịp tùy theo tải, khi làm việc nặng sẽ tự nâng xung nhịp lên và ngược lại, hạ xuống thấp nhất khi ở trạng thái nghỉ. Thí dụ Core i7 720QM có tốc độ mặc định 1,6GHz tuy nhiên khi cần có thể tự nâng lên tối đa đến 2,8GHz, hoặc mức 1,2GHz khi ở trạng thái nghỉ.

Việc điều khiển tốc độ CPU được máy tính quyết định hoàn toàn, người dùng có thể theo dõi xung hoạt động của nó thông qua Gadgets dành cho Windows Vista/Windows 7, có thể tải về ở đây.

Để hiểu rõ hơn, bạn có thể xem video sự hoạt động của Turbo Boost trên Intel.com
[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iF5oti-bSuY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iF5oti-bSuY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

  
*CÔNG TY SIÊU SIÊU NHỎ*
*PHÂN PHỐI VÀ CUNG CẤP MÁY CHỦ DELL, SUPERMICRO, INTEL...*
*Trụ sở chính* : 254A Nguyễn Ðình Chiểu , Phường 6, Quận 3, Tp.HCM
*Chi nhánh 1* : 750 Sư Vạn Hạnh (nối dài) , Phường 12, Quận 10, Tp.HCM
*Chi nhánh 2* : Saigon Software Park - 123 Trương Ðịnh, Phường 7, Quận 3, Tp.HCM 
*Chi nhánh tại Hà Nội* : 57 Láng Hạ, Thành Công Tower, Phòng 1002, Quận Ba Ðình, Thủ đô Hà Nội
*Tel* : (08) 6290 6489 - *Fax* : (08) 6290 6490
*Email* : [email protected] - *Website* : www.supermicro.com.vn - www.sieuthimaychu.vn
Download bảng giá máy chủ mới nhất tại đây

----------

